# SCH Club in Orange County CA?



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been looking for awhile now for a local Schutzhund club in oc, ca but have not had any luck. I did find a really good one but it's located 1 1/2+ hours from where I live (no traffic) that trains 4 days/week how awesome!! Would love to find something closer since oc traffic is not friendly and gas is not cheap. Does anyone know of one that can refer me to? I've been working on the basics, nosework, and bitework on my little big girl and she's 6 months tomorrow. I would like to have a helper and more advanced courses than what I create at home to challenge her. I have tried a local private trainer but it wasn't to my expectations  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Clubs & Events

Click on your region. Driving, unfortunately, is pretty common in this sport.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

lhczth said:


> United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Clubs & Events
> 
> Click on your region. Driving, unfortunately, is pretty common in this sport.


Yeah I know thanks. I was crossing my fingers and hoping that I'd get lucky with someone on here. I did check on USCA and found a club nearby and tried contacting them but never got a response. One of the trainers I spoke to did tell me that club is very private and don't accept new members  we're looking to start in march! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Send a PM to Smithie86. She might be able to give suggestions. I know she used to train in CA and knows some of the people out there.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Send a PM to Smithie86. She might be able to give suggestions. I know she used to train in CA and knows some of the people out there.


Thanks a bunch!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

